

Ask HN: Best platform for developer portfolio site? - deniz

I've got a growing list of mobile apps that I'm working on (Android/iOS) and I'm looking for a good way to present them. At the moment I've got a Posterous blog with "Posterous pages" for each project, but this is kind of backwards as the work is hidden behind the blog.<p>Requirements are for it it to look good, be mostly up, and not cost too much.<p>Is Wordpress the way to go for these things or is there a more new-school alternative? If there's nothing out there I'll have to hand-roll one by I don't have too much time at the moment.<p>The current setup is here http://themodernink.com
======
lien
I still think Wordpress is the best way to go.

You can use Woothemes with Wordpress so it takes very little customization.
It's got everything and a pretty comprehensive framework and you don't have to
download any Wordpress plugins to get a full site going!

